# Vision 56: Bigfoot



## bowen (Feb 10, 2004)

available now at CKS, here's the link:

http://summitkayak.com/store/index.cfm?item_id=1695&do=detail

...sorry for the guerilla marketing, but its a sweet boat that just came in.


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Bowen, You dont mean this Sunday do you? My schedule has the pool closed this Sunday for spring break and you guys coming down on April 9th. Does that match up to what you guys are planning?

BTW, the bigfoot was quite a bit roomier and comfy. Thanks again to CKS for supporting our club.

PPWC


----------



## bowen (Feb 10, 2004)

GH,

You are correct. The next Pike's Peak/CKS demo is April 9th, see you there...


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2006)

What is your inseam? Nothing is working for my 6'4" frame. My inseam is in between 35 and 36". My feet are only 11.5, so you must really be packing?

Owen, you still going to Cali in early April. I got a buddy who wants to leave on the 9th!

Let me know!

Thanks,

NICK


----------



## bowen (Feb 10, 2004)

Nick,

You could be marginal but I'll bet you can squeeze in. The 36'' inseam is obviously you biggest hurdle with playboats. There's a demo Bigfoot in Salida... you can try out if you're around. Other good tall guy boats are:

CR 250, Crazy 88 6.3, ZG 54, and the new Project 62 (still not out, but soon)....maybe this would make a good article topic...

As far as Cali, I'll have to wait and see if I can get outta work...


----------



## peterB (Nov 21, 2003)

I was thinking about bringing a group of students over on Saturday to Salida. What can you do in the hole at 400? The web cam looks pretty good. 

Peter


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2006)

The problem stands, I can not get in a boat and be trim which is made for a person that is only 180 lbs in weight. It sucks and no company has broaght anything out that I feel comfy in and can throw down in eddylines. I can paddle the Crazy 88 and have one, as well a Seven O, and these work the best but are not exactly the most comfy for me. That seven O is the best most comfy boat I have paddles. But it does not loop very well.

I am keeping an eye out for the new Project 62 but I always seem to dislike the large width and crazy tall knee area that everyone puts out with their big boy boats. LL took a step in the right direction with the bigger foot bumps and I am excited to sit in a 56 gallon boat that actually may be fast on a wave, loop, and not cause my feet to look like freaking ground beef at the end of the day. Other boats which suck for my weight that I can fit in, Airhead, EZG 60, Air 60, Super EZ, Super Star, Large Flirt. They all have too much volume for our low water playboating and my slight muscle structure. 

Maybe I should just call Balco and ask for the Barry Bonds receipe. That would put me on track to gain like 100 lbs or more in the next 4 years. I would not have any problem moving those boats.

Until a manufacturer makes the right boat, I will continue to C-1 and will most definately have trouble walking when I am 35 years old.

Cheers!

NH

otcouch.com


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Just from my observations, if you can get in a crazy 88 then you can be comfy in a kingpin but jeez you guys have big feet.


----------



## bowen (Feb 10, 2004)

NH,

I feel your pain man...The tall and skinny playboater often times gets the shaft in boat design. I agree that larger foot bumps are better than the huge knee area...I thinks that this is a great market for boat companies in the future...

That's why I miss squirt boating, cause the boats were slicy as hell and long. The length accomodates the inseam and the footbumps hooked up your feet, all you had to do was sit straight legged... You can sink em, cartwheel, and still have hull speed from length. You gotta squirt boat??

I still think that you should try the V56 Bigfoot and even the new 420 L/XL from Pyranha which has a lil more volume. If your in the hood come check them out...

SALIDA HOLE...still pretty cold but ice free, I went at 550 the other week and the lower hole was ok- low angle lefty cartwheels mostly. (they were lowering the lake levels, but thats over). I probably would'nt recommend driving over to hit it (especially with all the powder we've been having). ciao,

BO


----------



## peterB (Nov 21, 2003)

Nick,

You use to be able to flat water an X. Quit being a pansy and pack a lunch. I know just the recipe. Two kids - I put on a good 15 lbs.

You should look at the CR 125. Shane paddles it, 6'2" dinky feet though. Says it flatwater loops better than the old vision.

See ya,

peter


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2006)

Peter,

You may have a point. I can fit in both C-R boats but don't feel they spin with the quickness or have the hull performance of the Vision, Seven O, Crazy 88, or new Project 62. 

I will still C-1 until I can get in something that works well for me, comfortable and suited volume.

Staying away from the kids right now, thanks and I hope yours are growing and doing great!

You are probably right that I could have excelled in any of these boats if I spent more time in them. Right now, the Riot Astro C-1 airwheels in the Steamboat hole are just too freaking fun! I am not good at leaving what makes me happy to flounder in a 65 gallon Jackson Super Fun.

I will have to give the LL CR 125 another go! I think I paddled the 250 on Shoshone last fall and it seemed like a bit of a tank. 

NH


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

Nick,

Definetly check out the Dragorossi Thruster coming out in the next month or two. I know Coloradans aren't really big on Corran's designs for some reason, but this could be a very good boat for you to try out. Its designed for the big and tall in mind, but not in way that the SuperEZ was. Its not huge and cumbersome like alot boats made for big guys. I think its gonna be a great boat, and despite everyones griping it should be worth the price.

JH


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Arent they like $1400? That would be my reason.


----------



## marko (Feb 25, 2004)

> I know Coloradans aren't really big on Corran's designs for some reason,


Here are a couple reasons:
The Fish (or whatever that piece of crap is called) is designed for Lachene Wave. That boat sucks for everything else. 

His designs target about 3% of the kayaking market. Of this 3%, maybe .005% live in CO. His designs have always been very aggressive, and the average paddler gets their asses kicked when they try them. An exact opposite example would be why Jackson Kayaks is so successful and Corran is not.

His advertisements target an audience that just might possibly not even exist. I mean how lame was that ad with him holding his Fishy boat standing next to a Ferrari. RE-TAR-DED!

Plus, why spend $1300 on a boat that isn't that good when you can get a boat that is way better for cheaper. But, hey, maybe this Thruster is a much better design than last years pieces of crap.


----------



## Len (Dec 11, 2003)

marko said:


> > His advertisements target an audience that just might possibly not even exist. I mean how lame was that ad with him holding his Fishy boat standing next to a Ferrari. RE-TAR-DED!
> 
> 
> In fairness to Corran, His boats *are* designed over in europe -- and europeans are keen on some fairly retarded things... spedos, david haselhoff, the could go on.
> ...


----------



## howlie (Nov 24, 2003)

Nick-

Have you tried a Bliss-Stick RAD? I am tall and skinny and always found playboats uncomfortable. The RAD is by far the most comfortable playboat I have sat in. I was even able to move the seat considerably forward, so not only is it comfy, it is balanced as well. In flat water I found it to be simular to the Kingpin. The RAD is one of the best at looping. It is poppy and FAST.

Let me know if you want to demo one.


----------

